# Mr Cheeps and the Wild Blue Yonder



## tbird57 (Jul 19, 2007)

Hello All,

Well, I talked to the wildlife rehabber and she really suggested getting Mr. Cheeps in the sun to encourage preening as he seemed intimidated by the water pan we put down. He spent the night on the neighbor's roof and seems to be hanging with some doves. To my knowledge he hasn't returned to his box yet. His flying has improved dramatically but one shoulder is still higher than the other and his tail feathers are still messed up.

My question is: as he is still healing and very vulnerable to predators. He can fly but has a tough time landing. Should I try to keep up with him so as to help if needed, or say goodbye and pray for him a little!

tbird


----------



## tbird57 (Jul 19, 2007)

*I'm sorry*

I did it again but I'm not sure how!


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

Pigeons are very smart animals if they want to fly let them fly as long as you feel it is safe (because if you haven't noticed God made us pretty smart... well I don't feel like I can say all of us i have seen some pretty stupid people but I trust you know when it is safe and your a pigeon person so you have to be smart) If he feels that he is healthy enough to fly then he should fly. If he wants to come back to you then continue too but it sounds like he was feral at one time so as soon as he feels it is time to go back to the flock he came from please don't try and stop him that is where he belongs and just remember everything you have done for you pigeon.


----------



## tbird57 (Jul 19, 2007)

*Thanks*

I know- we have been hoping that this would happen. Just hate that he's not fully recovered.

t


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

If you can encourage him to return to his box you should keep him until he is fully recovered.


----------



## tbird57 (Jul 19, 2007)

*Mr. Cheeps*

Thanks- I have seen him I think but he hasn't returned to his box that I can tell I have kept it open though.

Therese


----------

